
Telegram Founder Pledges Millions to Fight Russian 'Political Censorship' - dsr12
https://themoscowtimes.com/news/telegram-founder-pledges-millions-fight-russian-political-censorship-61197
======
_o_
P2P chat is not something new and not something hard to do and based on old
concepts of decentrialization it can be done with dispersed "central" servers.
Telegram decided that they will route their traffic over central servers due
to the potential profit of spying on their users. It is hard to imagine that
FSB doesnt have a team of reverses that dissected Telegram protocol and found
backdoors, which are cryptographical but usable by founder. Now they are
paying for that. We need p2p chat/voice software, that cant be censored by
design, but that invalidates an option to monetize it. But at the end, it is
always the choice how cool the smileys look, isnt it?

~~~
btian
What are you talking about?

It's possible to build P2P software on desktop computers. How can you do that
on mobile?

~~~
_o_
I am confused to your feedback. What is the difference?

~~~
btian
Can't run background process

How do you design the P2P protocol?

